# Cypripedium macranthum var. rebunense



## gerhard (May 19, 2012)

Thhis is a new thread under new 'management'

We imported last November several rebunense from a nursery in northern Japan.

Only one plant flowered, the rest aborted the flower bud. This is not unusual for a first time bloomer. 

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/cyprebunense1.jpg/]




[/URL]


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 19, 2012)

hey, really nice flower of your rebunense.

well done


----------



## W. Beetus (May 19, 2012)

Stunning white bloom!


----------



## monocotman (May 20, 2012)

Gerhard,

very nice flower.
Can you confirm whether the ovary is hairy/ non-hairy or just a few hairs?
In your last photo it looks like it is non hairy or just a few hairs,

Thanks,

David


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2012)

Nice, puffy pouch.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dido (May 21, 2012)

Gre flower and nice pics congrat ont hat on Gerhard.


----------



## gerhard (May 21, 2012)

monocotman said:


> Gerhard,
> 
> very nice flower.
> Can you confirm whether the ovary is hairy/ non-hairy or just a few hairs?
> ...



No Hair! 

Gerhard


----------



## Berthold (Apr 1, 2013)

*Black Monday *in Marl. 
Two plants in pots rotted in the last 2 weeks, one plant in the garden may be alive.
I guess plants from naturel habitat in northern Japan can't stand the german microorganisms


----------



## Hakone (Apr 2, 2013)

Berthold said:


> *Black Monday *in Marl.
> Two plants in pots rotted in the last 2 weeks, one plant in the garden may be alive.
> I guess plants from naturel habitat in northern Japan can't stand the german microorganisms



if the 3. plant survives in the garden. Do you have an explanation ?


----------



## Berthold (Apr 2, 2013)

Hakone said:


> if the 3. plant survives in the garden. Do you have an explanation ?



You have a much higher concentration of micro organisms in pot than in the garden due less exchange of water and air. In my case I have more organic material (up to 20%) in the pot substrate also.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 2, 2013)

nice flower, sorry to hear about rot


----------



## Hakone (Apr 2, 2013)

_*You have a much higher concentration of micro organisms in pot than in the garden due less exchange of water and air -*_-----> Cypripedium is not suitable as pot plant .
_*In my case I have more organic material (up to 20%) in the pot substrate also*_ ------>Why did you 20% organic material in the pot as substrate ?


----------



## Berthold (Apr 2, 2013)

Hakone said:


> You have a much higher concentration of Cypripedium is not suitable as pot plant .
> Why did you 20% organic material in the pot as substrate ?



I grow most of new Cypripedium in pots for one or two years after arriving here. That is going very well.

Organic material helps in better water and food offering to the plant.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hakone said:


> _*You have a much higher concentration of micro organisms in pot than in the garden due less exchange of water and air -*_-----> Cypripedium is not suitable as pot plant .



I think monocotman would disagree with you there - he has some of the most amazing Cyps I have ever seen, all grown in pot culture.


----------



## Berthold (Apr 2, 2013)

parvi_17 said:


> I think monocotman would disagree with you there - he has some of the most amazing Cyps I have ever seen, all grown in pot culture.



of course that is possible but in some way You have to take more care of the plants than in garden culture


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 2, 2013)

Berthold said:


> of course that is possible but in some way You have to take more care of the plants than in garden culture



I agree that there are certain challenges that come with pot culture, I just think saying they are "unsuitable" for pot culture is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the loss Berthold - expensive and hard to replace. 

Pot culture is indeed challenging, but I've found that certain plants cannot easily live in garden culture here for the long term for the very reason you present - soil microbes. Calanthe growers in Japan for instance virtually never plant them in open gardens, except for display reasons. All of their prize plants are kept permanently in pot culture. Keeping the balance of microbes, moisture, and an "airy" texture of the medium is the trick, which means you have to repot on a regular basis. 

Still, I agree that trying to grow outside is best, yet for many terrestrial orchids I don't know that this is the most practical approach. Just my opinion.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 2, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Sorry to hear of the loss Berthold - expensive and hard to replace.
> 
> Pot culture is indeed challenging, but I've found that certain plants cannot easily live in garden culture here for the long term for the very reason you present - soil microbes. Calanthe growers in Japan for instance virtually never plant them in open gardens, except for display reasons. All of their prize plants are kept permanently in pot culture. Keeping the balance of microbes, moisture, and an "airy" texture of the medium is the trick, which means you have to repot on a regular basis.
> 
> Still, I agree that trying to grow outside is best, yet for many terrestrial orchids I don't know that this is the most practical approach. Just my opinion.



Well said. And yes, my condolences to you Berthold. It would be crushing to lose even one of these, let alone two.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 3, 2013)

in pot culture you must have to repot on a regular basis, 1 or 2 year . If you have around 200 to 300 pots , then is a lot of work.


----------



## Berthold (Apr 3, 2013)

Hakone said:


> in pot culture you must have to repot on a regular basis, 1 or 2 year . If you have around 200 to 300 pots , then is a lot of work.



Yes if You have 2000 or 3000 pots its even more work


----------



## Hakone (Apr 3, 2013)

Berthold said:


> Yes if You have 2000 or 3000 pots its even more work



Yes, that's a job for retirees.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 3, 2013)

*cyp pot culture*

I guess that I ought to respond.
Berthold - I'm sorry to hear of your losses. 
Fingers crossed that the last plant is OK.
Whatever you grow your cyps in, the first season is always the most difficult and I always expect a certain proportion of plants not to make it, 
even when bought from vendors in the UK, never mind from half way round the world.
I have a segawai that is new and not looking too well at the moment.
As far as pot culture goes, I find that the best growth of cyps happens from year 3 after repotting. Hybrids can easily triple in size in this year.
The first two years are spent recovering from repotting and re-establishing. I try to leave the plants at least 5 years between repotting.
This is the main reason that I 'overpot' plants into at least 8 inch pots and use 90% super coarse perlite as compost.
Horticultural perlite is cheap in the UK (100 litre bag for about £18 - mostly obtainable from 'hydroponics' stores) and never breaks down so the cyp roots get a real chance to establish.
It seems to have exactly the right physical properties for cyp root growth and even after 5 years I often find that there are no dead roots in a pot.
I think this is the main reason that my cyps do well,
Regards,
David


----------



## Dido (Apr 3, 2013)

I agree with you mix in pot has to be fully different from the one in the garden soil. 
I feel with you Berthold, I have small seedlings and hopeing them to go one, they are in pot and not in the soil. 

my Formosanum grow fro years now in pot, and it is better to keep them under control then in soil.


----------



## gerhard (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, enough condolences have been offered to Berthold I believe it is time for me to reply. Since Berthold received the same plants from the same vendor in Japan as I have I would like to show the other plants, also potted.


----------



## gerhard (Apr 5, 2013)

Another plant in an other pot in different soil.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 5, 2013)

Berthold said:


> *Black Monday *in Marl.
> Two plants in pots rotted in the last 2 weeks, one plant in the garden may be alive.
> I guess plants from naturel habitat in northern Japan can't stand the german microorganisms






gerhard said:


> Well, enough condolences have been offered to Berthold I believe it is time for me to reply. Since Berthold received the same plants from the same vendor in Japan as I have I would like to show the other plants, also potted.



Hello Gerhard,

do you have an explanation ?


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 5, 2013)

Exciting!


----------



## Dido (Apr 5, 2013)

nice growth Gerhard keep us updated 

cross fingers for you


----------



## gerhard (Apr 6, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Hello Gerhard,
> 
> do you have an explanation ?



No I don't, other than Bertold did something that the rebunense didn't like.Berthold is a very experienced grower and only he can guess what went wrong since I don't know his growing condition.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 6, 2013)

gerhard said:


> No I don't, other than Bertold did something that the rebunense didn't like.Berthold is a very experienced grower and only he can guess what went wrong since I don't know his growing condition.



Yes, his informative : " I guess plants from naturel habitat in northern Japan can't stand the german microorganisms ". 

it follows the conclusion :" the german microorganisms are very virulence "


----------



## Berthold (Apr 6, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Yes, his informative : " I guess plants from naturel habitat in northern Japan can't stand the german microorganisms ".
> 
> it follows the conclusion :" the german microorganisms are very virulence "



no, conclusion is wrong. German defence fungi and microorganisms are different and not compatible to those in northern Japan.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 6, 2013)

Has the german microorganisms a name ?


----------



## Berthold (Apr 6, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Has the german microorganisms a name ?



Yes, many names in different groups of organisms.


----------



## gerhard (Apr 6, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Yes, his informative : " I guess plants from naturel habitat in northern Japan can't stand the german microorganisms ".
> 
> it follows the conclusion :" the german microorganisms are very virulence "



This is a wrong conclusion by Hakone. These plants were propagated by a Japanese nursery in vitro and therefore has nothing to do with a natural habitat in northern Japan.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 6, 2013)

gerhard said:


> *This is a wrong conclusion by Hakone*. These plants were propagated by a Japanese nursery in vitro and therefore has nothing to do with a natural habitat in northern Japan.


 
berthold writes : " I guess plants from naturel habitat in northern Japan can't stand the german microorganisms ". That's not my conclusion .

Since when can be cypripedium multiply in vitro ?


----------



## Berthold (Apr 6, 2013)

gerhard said:


> This is a wrong conclusion by Hakone. These plants were propagated by a Japanese nursery in vitro and therefore has nothing to do with a natural habitat in northern Japan.



But natural microorganisms and fungi on Hokkaido Island where the gardener lives are similar to those of Rebune Island


----------



## Berthold (Apr 24, 2013)

Survival in the garden. I hate anaerobe bacteria in the pots.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 24, 2013)

Berthold said:


> Survival in the garden. I hate anaerobe bacteria in the pots.



You have german anaerobe bacteria in the pots.


----------



## Berthold (Dec 5, 2013)

My new strong and healthy rebunense babies


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2013)

Yay! Good luck next season.


----------



## naoki (Dec 5, 2013)

Berthold, do you dig them up every fall/winter and store them in a refrigerator?


----------



## Berthold (Dec 6, 2013)

naoki said:


> Berthold, do you dig them up every fall/winter and store them in a refrigerator?



No, the baby plants are in pots in a cold greenhouse now and will be set into garden in early spring and have to stay there without special winter protection. Its not could here in central Germany in winter time. More problems brings the dry summer heat which is much different from the Rebun island climate.


----------



## Berthold (Dec 12, 2013)

My new rebunense, based on a plant from Hokkaido. It can possibly be an albino forma


----------



## monocotman (Dec 12, 2013)

That looks very healthy.
Looking forward to seeing it bloom next year,
David


----------



## Dido (Dec 14, 2013)

Interesting and congrats for such a nice purchase. 
Hope it turns out like you want it


----------



## gerhard (Jul 8, 2014)

THis is one of the C. rebunense we imported in Nov. 2011. It is now planted in my garden. My second plant is still in a pot for security. I believe it will bloom next year, at least I hope.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2014)

Good luck w/ the survivors.


----------

